# Peterson Brothers and Culver's



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank a farmer campaign.
http://m.beefmagazine.com/blog/peterson-farm-brothers-team-culver-s-thank-farmers?NL=BEEF-02&Issue=BEEF-02_20150610_BEEF-02_909&sfvc4enews=42&cl=article_1_1&utm_rid=CPG02000000081887&utm_campaign=4363&utm_medium=email&elq2=deaf742db9d54ba4b04875a74247195b


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purty neat....thanks! I was diggin the drum set....


----------

